# tom barr's method



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

while doing my research in preparation for my first planted tank i have run acrost many mentions of Tom Barr's method but it seems every link i try is broken or linked something else. is there a good link for this method or can someone break it down for me here?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1

jB


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

thanks for an active link.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Keep your CO2 HIGH and STABLE and this method works wonders.

jB


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

one question. when doing the water change do i dose just the new water or the whole tank?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

You dose the whole tank.

jB


----------

